# Nice job by Nash/Patterson



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I think Nash and Patterson did a great job. We got our guy in Webster, and we got a good PG/SG to help back up Telfair and possibly play some at SG in J.Jack... and still have a first round pick to play with next year.

Sad day for G.Green... I couldnt believe how far he kept falling.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> I think Nash and Patterson did a great job. We got our guy in Webster, and we got a good PG/SG to help back up Telfair and possibly play some at SG in J.Jack... and still have a first round pick to play with next year.
> 
> Sad day for G.Green... I couldnt believe how far he kept falling.


I agree. This is a solid B+/A- draft. Nice job John Nash!


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Yeah. Solid draft. Not spectacular, but solid. Two players with NBA bodies, both of which can shoot and have high bball IQs. Both seem like good citizens also. I can't complain.

I am a little disappointed we didn't take flyer on someone like Blatche, Ukic, etc., but I didn't have chance to look them over.


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

I agree. I hated the trade with Utah, and I am still hoping we get GG for Ruben, but getting Webster and Jack will go down as a good draft.


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> I think Nash and Patterson did a great job. We got our guy in Webster, and we got a good PG/SG to help back up Telfair and possibly play some at SG in J.Jack... and still have a first round pick to play with next year.
> 
> Sad day for G.Green... I couldnt believe how far he kept falling.


1) Is the deal with Denver for J.Jack Done? 

2) Unbelievable for GG. I guess it wasn't just the Blazers that were turned off him in the last few weeks. I wonder if his decision to not play against other players in workouts affected his outcome.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Considering that Marvin Williams went at #2, and lots of other teams passed on Gerald Green, Nash came out looking pretty smart. I like both of our picks. I think they're very solid--and Webster has star potential. We have a VERY IMPRESSIVE core of young players!

One thing that surprised me: the commentators on ESPN completely ignored Gerald Green's amazing fall out of the lottery. That seemed like a pretty big story, considering that he was rated as high as #3 in some of the mock drafts, yet Greg Anthony, Stephen A. Smith, et al, just ignored it.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Hey guys, I'm just getting back from evening errands. I heard on the radio that we got Webster (at #6, which I'm quite happy about) but that we also traded the #27 and the #35 picks for Jarrett Jack. I know absolutely nothing about Jack (heh) except he's a 6'3" PG/SG type from Georgia who's a pretty capable scorer and who the Blazers hope will serve as a decent backup for Telfair.

So tell me: Is Jack worth both the #27 and #35 picks? Or would the Blazers have been better off packaging the #27 and/or the #35 with any of their 3 picks in next year's draft to move some of the dead wood on the roster?

PBF


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

ProudBFan said:


> Hey guys, I'm just getting back from evening errands. I heard on the radio that we got Webster (at #6, which I'm quite happy about) but that we also traded the #27 and the #35 picks for Jarrett Jack. I know absolutely nothing about Jack (heh) except he's a 6'3" PG/SG type from Georgia who's a pretty capable scorer and who the Blazers hope will serve as a decent backup for Telfair.
> 
> So tell me: Is Jack worth both the #27 and #35 picks? Or would the Blazers have been better off packaging the #27 and/or the #35 with any of their 3 picks in next year's draft to move some of the dead wood on the roster?
> 
> PBF


You ran errands instead of watching the draft? Shame on you PBF! 

Yes, I think Jack is worth those two picks.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

ProudBFan said:


> So tell me: Is Jack worth both the #27 and #35 picks? Or would the Blazers have been better off packaging the #27 and/or the #35 with any of their 3 picks in next year's draft to move some of the dead wood on the roster?


Jack's a big strong point guard that is a very nice addition for Portland. He could have gone higher in another draft, and he's more mature (21 years old) than some other Blazers, including Telfair. It'll be interesting to see if Jack gets a fair shake at the starting point guard spot.

Whether it was a good trade: it's a tough call. I think that Andriuskevicius and Ukic might have been a better pair to add than just Jack, but I trust that Nash and the scouts like Jack much better than Ukic and don't like Andriuskevicius at all.

Ed O.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I think I am impressed by Patternash, Mr Allen and Pritchard

They had the first 5 drafts pegged dead on.

I am no high school or college ball fanatic so I had no real idea who these guys are. But at the beginning of the day we had the #3 and #35 picks

We ended up with the #6 and #22 and an additional pick next year which will be a very late 1st round pick.

Just by addition, we won out

#3 to #6 represents a -3
#35 to #22 represents a +13

add them together and we gained by +10 just in this years draft, and added another pick next year

just by rearranging draft picks it seems we did well.

Webster was on our radar and we got him
Jack can be that back up or challenging PG that we need behind Telfair

At first glance I think we did pretty good. We are certainly going to be a very young team. That is for sure.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Nash turned #3 and #35 into Webster, Jack and a future first. Big thumbs up to Nash.


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

I agree. I felt this was very solid, risk free, and baring any bizarre happenings, should work out excellent for us! I think Nash did an excellent job in the way this was handled. We got someone I think most of us wanted, and needed (sg), we got a future pick, and a backup pg.


----------



## obiwankenobi (Jan 31, 2004)

Nash today did the one thing that I always admired about Whitsitt. He decided who he wanted and then made it happen. I always liked that Whitsitt would get other teams to draft the players that he wanted and then find a way to trade for them (Trent, Randolph, Wells) if the team's own draft postion was lacking.

Today we traded from a position of strength and managed to do the same thing.

I am also pleased that Nash wasn't blowing smoke about his opinion of Webster. The kid impressed them and he manipulated the scenario with the truth rather then deception.

Now we need to improve our rebounding.


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

Very good 

*NOW SIGN PORTER*


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

obiwankenobi said:


> I am also pleased that Nash wasn't blowing smoke about his opinion of Webster. The kid impressed them and he manipulated the scenario with the truth rather then deception.


Not the first time he did it, either. The rumors that the Blazers were going after Telfair last year were flying around for weeks before the draft.

PBF


----------



## Bwatcher (Dec 31, 2002)

I think the draft went well. It was great to get Jack, and it serves as fine insurance. If the rest of the summer goes as well, we will finally have put the past in the past. 

I am already looking forward to seeing this group of guys develop. It should be much fun to watch them, no matter the win/loss record.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

kaydow said:


> 2) Unbelievable for GG. I guess it wasn't just the Blazers that were turned off him in the last few weeks. I wonder if his decision to not play against other players in workouts affected his outcome.



it probably cost him a million dollars or more


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

crowTrobot said:


> it probably cost him a million dollars or more


 Way more than one-million....


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Did anyone catch when Kiki was ask by ESPN about trading Jack to Portland what the idea behind it was? Kiki said that he couldn't comment on the trade because it wasn't complete, yet it was announced during the draft?

Is it possible that players were added to this deal? I know that Denver has been very high on Miles, but is there a way that Portland could have moved a contract in this deal to be announced later?

Did anyone besides Schilly catch that? :whoknows:


----------



## Leroy131 (Mar 11, 2004)

I heard this as well and was a bit dumbfounded as to what he meant.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

I caught that too Howie...

My friend and I were wondering what in the world Kiki was talking about and why he couldn't comment on at least the part that was made public. 

Nobody on ESPN seemed to catch on to what he said or find out anymore dirt about there being extra parts to the trade.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Webster and Jack...very nice draft.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yup nash does good drafts I just hope everything works out!

PG Telfair/Jack
SG Monya/wbester + GG from utah (rumored)
SF Outlaw/Viktor 
PG ZBO (need back up)
C Joel/HA/Neddy

that leaves room for miles, theo and da


----------



## CelticPagan (Aug 23, 2004)

Aquiring Jack was an awesome move! I was about to throw up when I saw online that we'd drafted those two SF's. Jack will be at least a very good defender and solid PG in this league. I can see him being to Telfair what Greg Anthony was as a backup to Damon.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

cap room would be nice, but i think miles is too good a player to give to someone who's directly contenting with you for a playoff spot.


----------



## Kopay (Jun 28, 2005)

HOWIE said:


> Did anyone catch when Kiki was ask by ESPN about trading Jack to Portland what the idea behind it was? Kiki said that he couldn't comment on the trade because it wasn't complete, yet it was announced during the draft?
> 
> Is it possible that players were added to this deal? I know that Denver has been very high on Miles, but is there a way that Portland could have moved a contract in this deal to be announced later?
> 
> Did anyone besides Schilly catch that? :whoknows:


Maybe Najera & Lenard is on the table for Darius. Lenard is expiring after this year, and Najera would be a decent banger at the 4 as a back up. Unloading Darius would be good for the team, IMO.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Kopay said:


> Maybe Najera & Lenard is on the table for Darius. Lenard is expiring after this year, and Najera would be a decent banger at the 4 as a back up. Unloading Darius would be good for the team, IMO.


That would be interesting if Lenard was even 90%. Is there any news on how he is doing after the freak blow out last year? That would give Portland another shooter along with a decent back up at the PF spot. It would also clear up some playing time at the 3, but does that mean that Portland still moves Patterson? Maybe it's not Patterson, but Randolph for Boozer? Wouldn't that just be wild, trading both Miles and Randolph?


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

Darius would probably fit in very well in Denver. Karl could keep him in line, and he could probably play with Melo effectively for stretches.


----------



## Kopay (Jun 28, 2005)

HOWIE said:


> That would be interesting if Lenard was even 90%. Is there any news on how he is doing after the freak blow out last year? That would give Portland another shooter along with a decent back up at the PF spot. It would also clear up some playing time at the 3, but does that mean that Portland still moves Patterson? Maybe it's not Patterson, but Randolph for Boozer? Wouldn't that just be wild, trading both Miles and Randolph?


Lenards the only other guy on the roster who would match salaries for Darius, along with Najera, unless they want to give us Carmelo. :biggrin: 

Lenard would just be cap fodder, and would probably be cut. But didn't he make it back for the playoffs?


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

I'd love to have Vashon Lenard if he's healthy. But Denver needs outside shooting badly so I doubt they'd move him.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

can only imagine the conversations between green & agent post draft lol


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

BlayZa said:


> can only imagine the conversations between green & agent post draft lol


 
lol yea. It was probably pretty short. Something like...

"You're fired!"


----------



## Kopay (Jun 28, 2005)

Spoolie Gee said:


> lol yea. It was probably pretty short. Something like...
> 
> "You're fired!"


So true. He landed in a really good place, IMO. With Jefferson, Banks, and Perkins they have a really nice nucleus for the future.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> I think Nash and Patterson did a great job. We got our guy in Webster, and we got a good PG/SG to help back up Telfair and possibly play some at SG in J.Jack... and still have a first round pick to play with next year.
> 
> Sad day for G.Green... I couldnt believe how far he kept falling.


I agree, it was an excellent draft and I'm delighted. But I've seen quite a bit of Jack, and I just don't see why you folks believe he will play some SG. Maybe the new coach will play both him and Telfair at the same time, but I don't see it happening often. Neither is a big time scorer and Jack is better bringing up the ball, as is Bassy.


----------



## Kopay (Jun 28, 2005)

I think Telfair could be very effective coming off of curls if he gets his mid range game dialed in. He's very quick with or without the ball and I could get a lot of seperation from his man running through the lanes. He could fit into the role of Damon of last year, but for only stretches hopefully.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

obiwankenobi said:


> Nash today did the one thing that I always admired about Whitsitt. He decided who he wanted and then made it happen.


I agree 100%.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

Fork said:


> I agree 100%.



but Nash is much better at it than whitless ever was when it comes to draft day deals.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

FanOfAll8472 said:


> I agree, it was an excellent draft and I'm delighted. But I've seen quite a bit of Jack, and I just don't see why you folks believe he will play some SG. Maybe the new coach will play both him and Telfair at the same time, but I don't see it happening often. Neither is a big time scorer and Jack is better bringing up the ball, as is Bassy.


 
The reason I think Jack will play some 2 is because of players like Stoudamire, Mobely and Terry in the league that are small guys that play some SG and I think he'd match up defensively with them better then some of our longer, athletic wings. I dont envision him playing guys like Kobe, T-Mac etc.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Lets all hope that both Telfair works hard on his outside shot this off-season. Jack's shot seems pretty solid, but there's always room for improvement. If both of them can drain shots consistently, they should be pretty effective playing on the court together.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

I felt Nash did a solid job in this draft as well considering the circumstances.  Personally, I would have preferred staying at #3 and taking Deron Williams, but I knew there was no way that would happen. Webster I think will be a solid player as long as he stays healthy and Jack is capable too. I would give Nash a B+.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

Dissapointed with the later part of our draft myself, two of Ukic, Marty, Taft, Ilyasova, Blatche, Gelabale etc. would have been more exciting. Even Detroit's pick next year for the Lakers' two second rounders would have been nice, next year's draft should be bad towards the back end.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Seems ok in the end.


It is possible that Green became persona non grata to the Blazers and they didn't really want him at all, however if it was close between Webster and Green, it now seems they could have traded for a mid-round pick and got Green and something a lot better than Jack.

What if we had offered Toronto the #3 for their #7 and #16?

Then we take Bynum at #7 and Green at #16. In 4 years how will a duo of Bynum and Green compare to Webster and Jack?


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

HOWIE said:


> Did anyone catch when Kiki was ask by ESPN about trading Jack to Portland what the idea behind it was? Kiki said that he couldn't comment on the trade because it wasn't complete, yet it was announced during the draft?
> 
> Is it possible that players were added to this deal? I know that Denver has been very high on Miles, but is there a way that Portland could have moved a contract in this deal to be announced later?
> 
> Did anyone besides Schilly catch that? :whoknows:




I think you guys are messing around with simply timing of the announcement of the trade. I listened to it on the radio while watching my daughter's softball practice and not on tv. so I am not entirely sure when Kiki's interview was.

But on the radio, they said, Patterson had informed Wheeler about it, then they told us on the radio... but do to legal reasons, they could only state it as an apparent trade. IN fact we probably knew before you all did for a few minutes anyways. The trade did not become OFFICIAL until after the 35th pick was selected. Then it became a done deal. Up until that point, its not official and they have to be careful legally what they say. This is how Mike Barrett described it on the radio. Why all the legalities of the timeing I do not know.... maybe Ed O can tell us.

anywyas, that was what I heard last ngiht. I think kits a done deal. No more players are included in it.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

RE: Gerald Green



crowTrobot said:


> it probably cost him a million dollars or more


I bet he tells his friends if they audition for a job... to do what they ask of you. And if its for the NBA.. do the multi player drills


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

The other thing I like about Webster and Jack...

they are both tall for their posistions  We can introduce matchup problems for a change based on height

:banana:


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Masbee said:


> It is possible that Green became persona non grata to the Blazers and they didn't really want him at all, however if it was close between Webster and Green, it now seems they could have traded for a mid-round pick and got Green and something a lot better than Jack.


It seems so, in retrospect. I don't know that Portland could have known that Green was going to slide that far, though, and they would have had to see that before they did the deal with Utah... or at least before they picked Webster.



> What if we had offered Toronto the #3 for their #7 and #16?


I bet that we did... at #7 we were certain to get one of Webster, Green, or Bynum. Toronto is being run by incompetents, though, so it's no surprise that they didn't bite.



> Then we take Bynum at #7 and Green at #16. In 4 years how will a duo of Bynum and Green compare to Webster and Jack?


I'd take Green/Bynum, but things would have had to break just perfectly for that to happen--if we had picked Bynum at seven (and I remember reading somewhere that he thought Portland had promised to take him at 6), the Lakers might have taken Green at 10. Webster and Wright would have been gone, and Portland would have ended up probably taking Granger (who would have been awesome value, but doesn't fit into our current roster at all) or Wright (who's a lesser player than Granger IMO).

Ed O.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Spoolie Gee said:


> The reason I think Jack will play some 2 is because of players like Stoudamire, Mobely and Terry in the league that are small guys that play some SG and I think he'd match up defensively with them better then some of our longer, athletic wings. I dont envision him playing guys like Kobe, T-Mac etc.


Terry has always been a point. But I guess you're right; Denver sometimes plays Boykins and Andre Miller. Would be interesting to see how it works out, but I doubt we'll see a lot of it.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

FanOfAll8472 said:


> Terry has always been a point. But I guess you're right; Denver sometimes plays Boykins and Andre Miller. Would be interesting to see how it works out, but I doubt we'll see a lot of it.


 
Terry plays minutes at the 2. Guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Spoolie Gee said:


> Terry plays minutes at the 2. Guess we'll just have to wait and see.


The only time he's seriously played 2 was when Atlanta tried to play Diaw at the 1 with him at the 2. That didn't work out very well.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

FanOfAll8472 said:


> The only time he's seriously played 2 was when Atlanta tried to play Diaw at the 1 with him at the 2. That didn't work out very well.


 
Ok, but he has played minutes at the 2 and there's a lot of players like him in the league that play SG at times. When teams go to a small lineup against us Im sure we'll see Jack at the 2.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Another reason we'll see Jack play some 2 is when we need extra ball handling in the back court to break the press. Outlaw and Webster arnt known for their ball handling skills and could really struggle if a team throws a press on us. With Telfair and Jack on the floor together it wont be an issue.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

I think that Nash did a decent job of squeezing what value he could out of his draft picks. Turning their first and second round choices into Martell Webster, Jarret Jack and a future first-rounder was a nice little haul.

Just thinking through the rotation it leaves us (at the moment):

PG: Sebastian Telfair / Jarret Jack
SG: Derek Anderson / Viktor Khryapa / Jarret Jack (?)
SF: Darius Miles / Travis Outlaw / Ruben Patterson / Martell Webster
PF: Zach Randolph
C: Joel Przybilla / Theo Ratliff / Ha Seung-Jin

A bit overstocked at the 3, a bit light at the 4.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Minstrel said:


> I think that Nash did a decent job of squeezing what value he could out of his draft picks. Turning their first and second round choices into Martell Webster, Jarret Jack and a future first-rounder was a nice little haul.
> 
> Just thinking through the rotation it leaves us (at the moment):
> 
> ...


I believe you meant to put Monia at 2/3 and Khryapa at 3/4. 

Outlaw at least sees himself as an SG, but that could be posturing just to get some playing time. 

also, is Nedzad finally going to be on the roster this fall? will he be on our NBDL team? what's the deal with that guy anyway?


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Minstrel said:


> Just thinking through the rotation it leaves us (at the moment):
> 
> PG: Sebastian Telfair / Jarret Jack
> SG: Derek Anderson / Viktor Khryapa / Jarret Jack (?)
> ...


 
You forgot Webster at SG. :biggrin:

Here's how I see it...

PG: Telfair/Jack
SG: Webster/Outlaw/Monya/Jack....................................................DA
SF: Miles/Outlaw/Khryapa/Monya/Patterson(5th because I think he'll be traded)
PF: Zach/Ratliff/Khryapa
C: Przy/Ratliff/Ha


I think we'll see a lot of 3 wing lineups. One thing is for sure, we have a very flexible lineup.


----------

